# [SOLVED] Ethernet controller for a gateway mt3705 for windows xp pro



## jmoney11 (Apr 2, 2008)

i also need the video controller, sm bus controller, pci device can someone please help?

thanks,


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Ethernet controller for a gateway mt3705 for windows xp pro*

Hi Jmoney11,
The majority of your missing drivers is due to the chipset not being installed.
The MX3701 series has the same board so the drivers should be the same.
Here is a link:
http://support.gateway.com/support/drivers/search.asp?param=MX3701&st=kw

Besure to select the XP drivers as Vista drivers are on the same page.
Install the chipset driver first (under Motherboard downloads). Follow with the Video, Wlan, UAA (KB888111),Audio Modem. I am not sure what hardware you have, so to find out run PC Wizard Or Everest under my signature. This will tell you what WLan, modem card etc.etc. you have.

Did you backup your Vista OS just in case?
Bill


----------



## jmoney11 (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Ethernet controller for a gateway mt3705 for windows xp pro*

yes i did back my vista up, but the drivers works man 

thanks,


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Ethernet controller for a gateway mt3705 for windows xp pro*

Did that resolve your problem?
Do you have any more errors in the device manager?
If so please post what they are.
Bill


----------



## jmoney11 (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Ethernet controller for a gateway mt3705 for windows xp pro*

the only one i coud not get was the second ethernet controller because they were two of then showing i found one that let me connect to the internet but the second one i can't seem to find it, any idea?

thanks,


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Ethernet controller for a gateway mt3705 for windows xp pro*

Do you know if this is the Wlan?
Go to the device manager>Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab.
Post what you see under Device instance ID.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## jmoney11 (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Ethernet controller for a gateway mt3705 for windows xp pro*

Pci\ven_10ec&dev_8185&subsys_8225110ec&rev_20\4&fcf0450&0&48a4


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Ethernet controller for a gateway mt3705 for windows xp pro*

http://listing.driveragent.com/pci/10ec/8185/10ec8185?r=20


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Ethernet controller for a gateway mt3705 for windows xp pro*

You have the Realtek Wlan Try the driver here:
http://support.gateway.com/support/drivers/search.asp?param=MX3701&st=kw
The last one under Network Downloads.
You may have to do a manaul install of the driver.

If that fails try this link:
http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...ypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true#RTL8185L
Bill


----------



## jmoney11 (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Ethernet controller for a gateway mt3705 for windows xp pro*

yeah it works the first one i had to manualy install it but it works, i got all the drivers now i really apreciate the help man. 

ya da man!:smile:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Ethernet controller for a gateway mt3705 for windows xp pro*

Great, I am glad you got it up and running
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## onothodox (Aug 6, 2008)

how do you manually install it?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Click Start > Settings > Control panel > Add hardware > Click next - Windows should be able to find your ethernet device > Choose install from a list or a specific location > browse to the directory where you saved the downloaded driver > click Next. 
When the installation has finished - reboot the computer.


----------



## onothodox (Aug 6, 2008)

Thx guys dont kno how i could hav done it without u sniff sniff lol TY!!!


----------

